# July testers!! Here is to sparklers, Roman candles and BFPs!!!! - 5 huge BFP's!!!!



## MeganS0326

Okie dokie, ladies. Here is the July testing thread. This is my first time running the thread so be patient with me. 

July testers

July 1st
July 2nd

Augustbride :witch:

July 3rd
July 4th
July 5th
July 6th
July 7th
July 8th
July 9th

Maybebaby85 

July 10th
July 11th

Itsawonder :bfp:

July 12th

Travelgurl :witch:
dove830
Fezzle :bfp:

July 13th
July 14th
July 15th

Lastchances :witch:

July 16th
July 17th
July 18th

smithco :witch:
Jean40 :witch: 
Mymummy :bfp: :angel:


July 19th

Cornfieldland :angel: 
Dwiegand

July 20th
July 21st
July 22nd
July 23rd

MeganS0326 :witch:

July 24th

Mdc :bfp:
TTC74 :bfp:
Thorpedo11


July 25th
July 26th
July 27th
July 28th
July 29th
July 30th

elliecane :witch:


July 31st

Waiting for a date:

Vonn​

Good luck and baby dust to all!!!!


.


----------



## travelgurl

Looks great Megan. 
I'll probably be testing on the 12th.
Good luck ladies.


----------



## MeganS0326

Awesome, travelgurl! I got my BFP with DS on July 12th so that is a lucky day for me. If I can hold out until then I will but who am I kidding I probably won't even make it to the 11th. :haha: I got you added!


----------



## AugustBride6

I'll join! You can put me down for July 2nd!


----------



## ItsAWonder

You can put me down for the 11th if AF has not shown by then!


----------



## MeganS0326

Yay more testers!!! I got you down Augustbride and Itsawonder! Sending baby dust y'alls way!


----------



## TTC74

I'll let you know early to mid July when I'll be testing. Thanks for hosting the thread!


----------



## MeganS0326

TTC74 said:


> I'll let you know early to mid July when I'll be testing. Thanks for hosting the thread!

No problem. I put you on the list at the bottom and I'll add you to a day as soon as you know. Good luck catching that eggie this month!!


----------



## smithco

July 18 for me!


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome smithco! Got you added! Good luck this month!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Best of Luck to ALL the July Testers :dust: :dust: hope U All find Ur Lil Spark!! ;)


----------



## Lastchances

AF is due on the 15th. I'm determined to play this month cool and just wait, since she'll probably just show up anyway, and I can save myself the grief and feelings of foolishness, but we all know how long that usually lasts. Lol. My window is just about closed now I think...all I can do right now is wait and see if I feel anything...


----------



## MeganS0326

Good luck this month, lastchances! I hope the relaxed approach works out. I've got everything crossed for you!! I got you added!


----------



## MeganS0326

9dpo today. I will not test, I will not test. How is everyone doing?? Any news, Augustbride?


----------



## Jean40

I'm testing July 18, had my IUI this morning.


----------



## smithco

I'm testing on the 18th as well Jean40! We did the bd this morning. Haha!!! I'll will keep an eye on your progress. Since our cycles are the same.


----------



## Jean40

Well, I had 4 follicles for IUI#4 this morning. I had 3 for IUI#1, then 2 for IUI#2, then 1 for IUI#3, so we changed up the med dosing. I had a 24mm on the right, an 18mm on left (RE said that's the size they want), then 2 more 14mm on the left that might or might not contain a mature egg. I hope one of them works! Now I am so bloated and a bit sore, so I am trying to take it easy now.


----------



## travelgurl

So I woke up today and had spotting. I believe I'm 6DPO so fingers crossed it's IB! My temps aren't crazy high though but I temp pretty early in the am. I had IB with my last pregnancy much later at 9 or 10 DPO, but it ended in a MMC but I'm going to go ahead and be excited and hopeful anyway since if it turns out to be nothing I'll be disappointed either way! I might also stop at the walk in clinic after work tomorrow and ask if they will send me for a progesterone test to put my mind at ease. Hope every one had a great Fourth of July weekend to those of you in the U.S.!


----------



## MeganS0326

Jean40, got you added!! Your follicles sound great. Fx you caught yourself an eggie!!!!

Travelgurl, I really hope it was IB and you have a nice sticky bean in there!!

I had a great 4th. Lots of good food and friends. Stayed up too late and now I'm paying for it. Lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi can I join? I will be testing on the 19ish. Should be just starting TTW today. Had ovulation spotting yesterday...which I thought was weird, but maybe it's a good sign?! 
August bride...I remember you any luck?


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi Cornfieldland! Welcome and thanks for joining us. I've got you added to the front page. Hopefully the spotting from O is a good thing and you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

How are you holding out Megan? When r u testing? Any symptom spotting? 
I had a cm in May and my June cycle gave me so many symptoms....gonna try NOT to symptom spot ...but I probably will ; )


----------



## MeganS0326

Cornfieldland said:


> How are you holding out Megan? When r u testing? Any symptom spotting?
> I had a cm in May and my June cycle gave me so many symptoms....gonna try NOT to symptom spot ...but I probably will ; )

Took a test yesterday (10dpo) and it was BFN. Not testing again until Saturday. I have a funny feeling FF got my O date wrong and I'm just getting ready to O now. I've had loads of EWCM in the past two days. I rarely get EWCM so it has me all turned around. I'm trying not to symptom spot this cycle either. Bfn's get me down sometimes but if I've convinced myself that I'm pregnant based on symptoms then a bfn is crushing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

stalking and hoping for some BFPs this month! Good luck, ladies!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Megan do you use OPKs? It's helped me to figure out timing. I just read that ovulation happens the day After the most EWCM in 85% of women...if that's true. So maybe I was bding to early before...iduno. If that's the case that means O day is today for me. We BD the last two days so I don't know if I need to make my DH bd tonight to tomorrow...he's probably worn out ; ) and it's hot and no AC haha..


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry about the bfn... : ( it breaks your heart a little every time you see it.


----------



## Mdc

Can I join for the 24th? I am doing my first ever natural IUI hopefully later this week. Got kind of a scare with an early LH surge with the CB advance system, but I really felt way to early because I am more of a cd 15-16 girl. Happened too last month and then I had a temp dip. So....really hoping this is our month, but hoping for a BFSP (big fat surprise positive). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi Md...hope this is your month! : )


----------



## MeganS0326

Cornfieldland, I stopped using OPK because I have PCOS and have an LH surge for days without O so it's kinda pointless. If I show ovulation on a few more charted cycles to confirm the Vitex is working then I might start doing them again. 

Mdc, welcome! I will get you added to the front page. Good luck with the IUI. I hope you get your BFSP!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Megan...that must be confusing and frustrating!


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm out ladies. AF showed up while we are on vacation at the beach...of course!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Augustbride : ( AF on vacation is the worst!


----------



## maybebaby85

Hi ladies!! Can I join? :witch: due yesterday.. Nothing yet.. Tested today but got :bfn:
Have the ovulation app which told me not to test for another 2 days but was wayyy to hard to wait!! Will be testing again on the 9th!! Fingers crossed we all get some :bfp:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Maybe fx for you! Hopefully you get ur BFP : )


----------



## MeganS0326

Augustbride :hugs: I'm so sorry AF got you and on vacation no less. Grrrrr. 

Maybe, welcome! I'll get you added. I hope you get a BFP in the next few days!!!


----------



## dove830

Hi all :)

I had to take a couple of cycles away from the boards, so now I'm back for cycle #14. I can't even believe I had to write that....14. I have started acupuncture this cycle, so hopefully it helps. I did O early this time, so FX!

AF is slated to come on the 14th, but I'm sure I'll be testing by the 12th.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome dove830! Glad to have you join us. Hopefully the acupuncture works and cycle 14 is lucky for you!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

poop, August. :(
that :witch: looooooves to show up at the best times!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wish...I'm sorry : ( that stupid AF sucks!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sorry to hear August.

Megan - you are early so I hope AF stays away.

With all of the IUIs and some IB it looks like there might be some luck on this board! 

Fingers crossed for everyone!

When I was pregnant before (with losses and with my DD) I never had symptoms before six weeks. For the past few days though I have been queasy which is not like me so, I broke down and took a test yesterday at 9 dpo. This test was taken at 4:30 pm with only a 30 minute hold. To my surprise....BFP! I hope this one is sticky and grows properly. I will see my doctor next Thurs. Due to my history he wants to see me early.
 



Attached Files:







PT.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I didn't get AF - just hugging August b/c of hers showing up while at the beach!

i'm just cheering everyone on. I'm waiting for AF after a D&C last week. so hopefully AF will come in 3 weeks or so, then we can get back to TTC'ing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: ItsaWonder!!!! Congrats!!!! FX'ed for a sticky one!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks Wish2BMom! I hope AF has a quick return for you!


----------



## Vonn

ItsAWonder--A huge congrats to you on your :bfp:!! I wish you a h&h 9 months and lots of sticky baby:dust:! You must be on :cloud9:.

I hope Wonder is kicking off a lucky streak. GL to all. Sorry to those who got AF.

AFM--I am having a weird cycle. The follistim and menopur I was put on suppressed my follicles rather than stimming them. I am now off the meds and waiting to see if my ovaries kick back into gear and start growing a follicle or two... No idea when to expect AF, so I'll hold off on giving a test date.


----------



## MeganS0326

Itsawonder, congrats again!! So happy for you!!!

Wish2Bmom, I hope you get AF soon and get back in the saddle. 

Vonn, sorry about the ill effects from the meds. Hopefully your body corrects it quickly and you get to test in July. I'll put you on the front page under waiting for test date.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Good luck Vonn!


----------



## dove830

Congrats Itsawond:happydance:er!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry wish I misread the post at work. But I am sorry to hear of your DnC : ( thats so terrible. Hope AF returns so you can start a new cycle.

Congrats Wonder! That's amazing lines for 9dpo : ) wow!


----------



## Mdc

August, ugh...the witch sure does know how to plan. 

Maybe and dove, fx'd for you. 

Itsawonder, congrats! You must be over the moon!

Vonn, so weird the mess did the opposite for you how FRUSTRATING! Hopefully without the meds your ovaries will go into hyperdrive and give you a couple follies. 

Hi to everyone else out there. 

As for me I am expecting O any day. In my vast knowledge of temping myself 'ahem' all three months ( :haha: ) I usually get a temp drop the right before O. Now today is an interesting time to POAS...stuck on a plane for the next couple of hours so trying to hold. Needless to say I will be floating once I land, planes are not conducive to the TTC group.


----------



## Lastchances

CD 20 for me. Nothing to report. Really too soon for anything. Still paying attention to every sensation, of course. I'm oddly non-antsy in this TWW. Probably because I'm convinced nothing will come of it, though technically speaking, It sure had chances. AF should be due the 15th. No real point in obsessing if I can avoid it. I plan on picking up some decent multi-vits just in case. To take regularly. I'm sure I'm lacking in a lot of things and on the slim chance I could get pregnant at any time, I figure I should probably be taking them.


----------



## travelgurl

Congrats Itsawonder!!


----------



## MeganS0326

So my temp took a major nose-dive. I'm not even going to test. It's just a matter of waiting for the witch at this point. So frustrated. I guess it's on to cycle #12.


----------



## Mdc

Hang in there Megan temps are not always a crystal ball. Still fx'd for you!


----------



## dove830

MeganS0326 said:


> So my temp took a major nose-dive. I'm not even going to test. It's just a matter of waiting for the witch at this point. So frustrated. I guess it's on to cycle #12.

FX it goes waaaaaay up tomorrow


----------



## MyMummy

Hi, I have just joined this site so hopefully I know what I am doing . If AF doesn't turn up I will be testing on 18 July.


----------



## travelgurl

Well although I thought it might be IB back on 6DPO, I have been spotting pretty well every day since then except 7DPO. I am off to a four day music festival this afternoon so I decided to test early at 10DPO. And not surprisingly it was negative. No other symptoms either so I'm pretty certain that I'm out for July. I just can't believe that spotting began so early in my cycle this time. GRRR. Anyhow, onwards to August. Good luck ladies!


----------



## travelgurl

Welcome Mymummy!


----------



## MeganS0326

Mymummy, welcome and good luck! Hoping for a BFP for you!!!

Travelgurl, :hugs: sorry about the confusing spotting and BFN. Still holding out hope for you until AF arrives. 

Afm, tiny temp jump but nothing to get excited about. I guess if no AF in a day or two I'll test.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Mymummy - welcome and good luck!

Travelgurl - sorry about the spotting but I still hope you get your BFP!

Megan - also hoping AF stays away for you!


----------



## Mdc

Mymummy, welcome and good luck. 

Travel, dpo 10 still early, so hang in there and enjoy your music festival. 

Megan, still holding out for you. 

Afm, opk positive first thing with the CB advanced monitor today and did my first IUI and scheduled one insurance one for tomorrow (hopefully the last one :winkwink: ). Procedure was pretty much a breeze despite some doc to doc communication problems. My doc did use a tenaculum not my favorite cramping sensation, but worth it if we get our first ever BFP. Chances are still low with IUI, but hoping we will be the lucky ones who get knocked up the first time. 

Hopefully this thread will be super lucky and we start to see more sticky BFPs!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm FX'ing so hard for you, mdc ;)
(yes I tried to make that sound as dirty as possible)


----------



## Lastchances

I finally just realized what FXing means. SMH. Lol

Itsawonder, congratulations on that beautiful, clear, 2nd pink line. :)

I'm on CD 22. LLP. If my "usual" 26 days applies, AF in about 4 more if nothing...stops her. I don't really feel anything like a symptom, so she probably will just show. On July 8, I saw a single pencil eraser sized spot of blood? On TP after using the bathroom. Never saw that before but I also didn't used to look much. Lol. I have started taking a multivit. I probably should be even just for me.

The apps are in disagreement but if you go by FF I'm 10dpo. Single spot was 8dpo. No nausea, sore breasts or anything. Been crazy moody, bitchy at times, anxious, emotional & down... but I don't think that's related. I had had some cramping for a couple-few days there. Mild, but obvious.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lastchances said:


> I finally just realized what FXing means. SMH. Lol
> 
> Itsawonder, congratulations on that beautiful, clear, 2nd pink line. :)
> 
> I'm on CD 22. LLP. If my "usual" 26 days applies, AF in about 4 more if nothing...stops her. I don't really feel anything like a symptom, so she probably will just show. On July 8, I saw a single pencil eraser sized spot of blood? On TP after using the bathroom. Never saw that before but I also didn't used to look much. Lol. I have started taking a multivit. I probably should be even just for me.
> 
> The apps are in disagreement but if you go by FF I'm 10dpo. Single spot was 8dpo. No nausea, sore breasts or anything. Been crazy moody, bitchy at times, anxious, emotional & down... but I don't think that's related. I had had some cramping for a couple-few days there. Mild, but obvious.

Last time I had a single spot of blood around 7dpo I was pregnant. It was implantation spotting. Fx'd! Sounds promising!


----------



## Cornfieldland

MDc...I hope this is is your month Fx'd!


----------



## Lastchances

Cornfieldland said:


> Last time I had a single spot of blood around 7dpo I was pregnant. It was implantation spotting. Fx'd! Sounds promising!

Thank you. Oh boy. Trying so hard to expect absolutely nothing here. So I don't get crazy(er) for nothing. Lol. But again, I am asymptomatic. It doesn't feel like I would be. The thing is, while I never drank alcohol or smoked etc. I don't live the way I should. I eat lots of stupid things, go too long without exercise, and unfortunately, gained a bunch of weight back recently, instead of losing more (So far). So my BMI sucks right now, which I've read greatly affects fertility. Add to that being 41. It just seems like everyone says they have breast soreness and/or nausea by now. I don't. I feel pretty much nothing right now. I'm trying to manage expectations, I guess. I didn't buy tests so I probably won't bother unless I'm late. It's getting close though... (funny how next Wed feels a lot further away) :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Lastchances, I really hope it turns into a surprise BFP for you. With DS I had like zero symptoms, except for some AF type cramps, until I was over 6 weeks. FX!!!

AFM, FF took away my cross-hairs today so it looks like I didn't even O. Not really surprised. I was way skeptical about O'ing on CD12. I guess I'm in for another crazy stupid long cycle. GRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## dove830

I'm losing my mind, ladies....I keep going back to look and that 2nd pink line is still there, very faint. I'm scared to test tomorrow.....9 DPO.....freaking out. My gyno just called me yesterday to tell me that my sugars are too high right now to get pregnant....


----------



## Lastchances

Meaning you shouldn't get pregnant now? Or it shouldn't be possible? If it's the former, what happpens if you are? People get gestational diabetes, so I would hope they have a good way to deal with it even if the timing wasn't ideal. You'll just have to run back here after you test, either way.

Hang in there!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lastchances I'm looking forward to your test. We all have our health concerns. My bmi isn't great either, I've always had high bp. But everything else is good... And I've been able to conceive fairly easy. 

Dove- if your pregnant your pregnant and your doctor will have to adjust your meds accordingly. If not then maybe try to get it under control first. But it would be nice if those lines darkened : ) I'm sure your doctor can refer you to a high risk obgyn that would get things straightened out.


----------



## Jean40

Yesterday I had some tiny pinpricks on the left side (but I've had that before & not been pregnant). About 4am this morning, I was already awake (I think the rain woke me up) and trying to go back to sleep when I felt a bigger stabbing on the lower left side & it radiated down through my lady parts. One more week in TWW.


----------



## MeganS0326

So many promising symptoms guys!!! I hope I'm adding a ton of BFP's soon!!! Fx for all of you!!!


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't been on BnB much since before I got married, so I haven't joined the testing thread, but I got a BFP on Friday! I'm hoping this one sticks having had a mc in Dec and a CP in May.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (2).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats Fezzle!!!! Lovely BFP!! Praying that it's stick! I remember you from previous threads. I'll add your BFP to the front page if that is alright with you.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks! Yep- ok to add me!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Fezzle : ) I too had a MC and cm around the same times...so that gives me hope... Hope you have a stress free 9months : )


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Fezzle!

Put me down for July 24 testing. I'm sure I'll test before then given I'm such a POAS addict self but July 24 will be the end date!


----------



## Jean40

The trigger shot tested out this morning, just as I expected at 8DPIUI. Now let's see what happens.


----------



## MeganS0326

TTC74, got you down for the 24th. Good luck!!!

Jean40, Yay to trigger being gone!! I hope you get your BFP in the next day or two!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Good morning, ladies! I finally O'd!!!! Offically 3dpo today. I trust this time FF has it correct so I'm changing my test day to July 23rd. Not feeling great about my chances this month. We did not get much BD'ing in this month but it looks like we got it in on O day (small miracle) and so I guess there is always a chance. It only takes one of those little guys, right?? :spermy: I hope everyone had a great weekend!!

Megan


----------



## TTC74

Megan - I can totally relate. We only have one shot and it's at O-2. So, it's unlikely, but our fingers are still crossed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, Fez!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Lastchances

Congratulations Fezzle!

Good luck Jean!

As for me, I'm guessing AF will be showing as usual. Due Wednesday. Yesterday I did have mild AF-like? cramping esp. At moments. Think I may be feeling some cramping/twinges right now too. I've still been in a crappy, agitated and emotional mood a lot and just out of sorts, but I can't even blame that on PMS because it's been going on too long.

As of now, I have still resisted testing. I purposely didn't buy any to help resist. Lol I guess it just feels too silly to be testing to me atm when i have no reason to believe I'm pregnant. Plus...no matter what I do, or tell myself, those BFNs just upset me. 

As I literally type this, i'm sitting in McDonald's staring at a little baby girl kinda bouncing in her high chair to music playing. Ugh.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Congrats Fezzle!!!

Megan - glad to see you O'd!

Lastchances - hang in there. Maybe those cramps are a good sign and not AF cramps.


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed with ItsaWonder, Lastchances - when I got preg at the end of May, I was convinced AF was going to start b/c of the cramps I had. And literally no other 'symptom' besides sore boobs, that I typically got before AF too. After being preg for a few weeks, i was like 'what signs was I looking for this whole time?? there's nothing different!'


----------



## Vonn

Fezzle--A huge congrats to you on your :bfp: and :wedding:!!!!!!!!:headspin::headspin::dance::dance: Hoping hard that this is your rainbow baby! Thank you for coming back and sharing this with us, so good to hear from you! This didn't happen to come from a honeymoon BD? That would be too crazy!

GL to everyone else. :thumbup:


----------



## Mdc

Fezzes, congratulations! Here is to wishing you a H&H 9 months!

Megan, yeah for O'ing. 

Megan and TTC, There is always a chance even if you BD once. One of the awesome ladies on another thread just got a BFP after only one BD session. So you never know!

Lastchance, you are not out until the fat lady sings so hang in there. 

Afm, just hanging out dpo4 (I guess dpiui 3/4) technically. We had pretty outstanding timing for our first IUI's so hopefully it did the trick!

:dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Vonn- no, I was probably implanting on my wedding day but had a CP on my honeymoon! So I took the next cycle off Clomid, thankfully ovulated on my own so started it again for my June cycle. I've had 5 Clomid cycles now and conceived in 3 of them so it's clearly working for me- now I just need one to stick!


----------



## Lastchances

I swear I have like 0 restraint sometimes... I had to go to the Dollar Tree for something, so what did I do? I bought 2 tests. Used one today about a half hour ago. Not even FMU. BFN. I guess in theory I can't assume I'm out for sure quite yet.


----------



## smithco

Im 8dpo.... I have zero symptoms of pregnancy/or af on the way. I have been so busy this is been the easiest 2ww... So that's my update.


----------



## Lastchances

Well, today's supposed to be the day. Still crampy. Breasts have been a little sore. I'm guessing AF is on her merry way yet again, but that BFN Monday afternoon certainly contributed to that belief. It wasn't really that early and was probably accurate. If I was smart, I'd probably wait until either I get AF or wait until I'm 3 days or so past, to bother testing. I don't have a headache yet. Not that I want one, but it is a common PMS and/or AF symptom for me.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hope AF stays away Lastchances symptoms for AF and BFP are so similar it's hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Smithco... I'm same as you..9dpo, not really feeling it this month. Trying not to obsess. I have had some breast pain on and off and been tired....that's about it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

last - hang in there! I think 8dpo is pretty early - you could not have implanted by that time yet! you could be implanting RIGHT NOW :)


----------



## Lastchances

There needs to be a smacking your head against a wall smiley. Lol.

Tested - BFN. (That F doesn't stand for "freaking" atm.  ) About a 9 hr hold. But I've noticed my urine is really never very concentrated because I drink water constantly so even after waking it's quite pale and when I put it in the dropper it's looks almost completely clear. No sign of AF so far. I'm probably out and worse still, now I may be ovulating while my bf is away for 9 days. The timing had been perfect for July if everything was on schedule. 

I guess now I wait for AF as final confirmation. If I'm not, she needs to show up. We'll be together that whole weekend of later on Jul 24- the following Monday (Jul 27) Morning. Ought to be perfect timing unless things go all weird now.


----------



## Lastchances

The fact that I don't have a headache may mean she's still at least a few days off. Though that's not a certainty. I also don't have the feelings down there that are indicative of AF's imminent arrival.


----------



## smithco

Corn - last few months I had so many symptoms that I was like I must be pg. but it was just af on the way. Now nothing. Maybe that means pg. haha who know. 

I am soooo over early testing. If af is late I will test.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Smithco....I know I am trying not to obsess....and I don't want to buy a test just to see a bfn....but it's hard to wait sigh...


----------



## ItsAWonder

Smithco - the cycle I was pregnant with my DD was the one in which I didn't have any symptoms.


----------



## Lastchances

Terrible headache today which should mean AF is on her way, albeit a smidge late. Got a terrible wave of nausea before and really thought I might throw up. (I haven't in many years. I have a phobia lol) and my first thought was "oh God I let myself take Ibuprofen & Sudafed today." But I'm sure it's not an issue because if the hormones were present enough to cause such effects by now there shouldn't have been a BFN yesterday. Probably just PMS/Headache related.


----------



## travelgurl

Well AF arrived on Tuesday, so I'm now on CD3 of a new cycle. Here's to August!
I think we're going to try the SMEP this month.
I also went to the clinic to get a requisition to have my hormone levels tested just to be sure they're where they need to be. Good luck ladies and congrats Fezzle!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: travelgurl. I hope SMEP works out for you next month!!!

Lastchance, smithco, and cornfieldland, I still am holding out hope for you!


----------



## Lastchances

Sorry about AF Travegurl. Here's hoping for next month!

Thanks Megan.


----------



## smithco

Thanks it'sawonder. That's good to know. And congrats to you!

I still have zero symptoms of anything happening. Af is due tomorrow. My body doesn't feel like it's coming at all. Not the norm for me. If it doesn't come I'm running out to get a hpt on the double sat morning. (I don't keep them at home.)

Sorry travelgurl. Next month is the month!
I


----------



## Lastchances

It really just occurred to me that when Ovia changed my next FW dates because I haven't gotten AF yet, it also changed my last FW dates as well. I mention this because it now has my last FW from July 1st-6th. On July 1,3,4,5 we had sex. (Though the 4th got interrupted after a while so counts less) I don't feel like that FW was accurate, but who knows now. I maybe shouldn't have taken the meds I did yesterday. If that app's new dates are right I could be only 11dpo, if that. It's so weird that things went haywire at the exact time i happened to stop using protection. Though it also coincided perfectly with me turning 41. Not confusing at all-sure! Lol


----------



## smithco

Not pregnant. Af greeted me with the middle finger this morning. I have choosen to be annoyed all day. And then tomorrow be hopeful for the next cycle.


----------



## Lastchances

Sorry Smithco. That's disappointing. Sounds like a good plan. Hey, at least she showed up if she was determined to anyway, so you can get ready for next month!


----------



## Dwiegand

congrats ladies!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: smithco


----------



## Dwiegand

Hi ladies, I'm testing in 2 days... Zero signs/symptoms but here's hoping. If positive, this would be a honeymoon baby! :) Kind of feeling like this isn't my month though, not even sore BB's. Still need to have hope though!


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome Dweigand! Good luck! I hope you get your honeymoon baby!!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for a honeymoon baby!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining. I'll be testing July 24th. Fx and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome, Thorpedo11!! I got you added to the list. Fx you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## Jean40

Testing day and after a 6.5 hour hold, BFN. No symptoms, but I thought I felt a few little cramps the last couple days. I am mentally prepared for the next step in my journey.


----------



## TTC74

After getting back DHs most recent SA, I'm almost certainly a BFN this month. I'll test anyway. I'm really discouraged, though.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry... Smithco, Jean, TTC74 : ( I'm feeling very discouraged also. BFN at 11dpo...waiting for AF on Monday. I've gotten pregant 2x in the last 8momths easily, lost them...and when doing everything right...nothing. Ready to pull my hair out! Anyhow...no one said it would be easy...just wish there was a rhyme and reason to it all.


----------



## Lastchances

Good luck ladies!

I just saw pink tinged TP when I went to the bathroom a few minutes ago. I've been peeing a lot all day but only just saw it. I didn't used to do that before AF (it generally went from nothing straight to bloody mess) but since late May "usual" has lost all meaning. Probably AF. TBD shortly. I'm going to go smack my head against something now, then probably shower and go buy pads since I forgot to bring any to my bf's house this weekend. And while out, see babies and pregnant women every 5 feet. Sigh


----------



## Lastchances

Yeah, she's here. I'm out. And...this puts my next FW entirely during when my bf will be away.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Im sorry lastchances : (


----------



## MyMummy

Well I got a BFP  but I had two early miscarriages earlier this year so waiting to get to 6wks before I get really excited.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, MyMummy!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats mymummy I think I'm getting one too against all odds. FRER is still negative but the super sensitive test is definitely showing a second line. I don't know if you can see it in the pic but here it is.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Jean40

BFN again this morning, 6.5 hour hold, no spotting, nothing.


----------



## TTC74

the inverted version of my tests this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies!

Jean40 & Cornfieldland- sorry for the BFN's. :hugs: I'm still holding out hope for you until the ugly witch shows her face.

TTC74 - I totally see something on the inverted pic of your tests. FX it gets darker for you in the next day or so. 

Lastchances, sorry the witch got you this month. I hope your O date next month sneaks in while your BF is still around. FX

Mymummy - Huge congrats on the BFP!!!!!

AFM, BFN's on 6,7,8 & 9dpos. Going to try to skip testing for a few days. Let's see if I make it. Feeling out now so I don't see the point in wasting even if it's only IC's.

Good luck to all who are still waiting!!!!


----------



## MyMummy

Well it looks like i spoke too soon, looks like I am miscarrying again. Woke up this morning and have started bleeding and getting stomach cramps. This is my 3rd miscarriage and its so heartbreaking


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry, mymummy. :hugs:


----------



## Jean40

Spotting and cramping. Of course.

MyMummy, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, mymummy :cry:


----------



## TTC74

Fmu 10 dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Fezzle

Looking good!


----------



## Jean40

:witch: showed up this morning. I hate her.


----------



## MeganS0326

Mymummy - words can't express how sorry I am that you are going thru this. :hugs: We are here if you need us.

Jean40 - So sorry about the witch. I hate her too! Good luck in August!

TTC74 - today's test look amazing!!! I'm calling that a BFP for sure! Congrats!! 

AFM, not sure if I'm going to test today or not. Not really excited to see another BFN. I've been feeling super weird the past few days. Not sure what's going on. So hopeful that these are pregnancy symptoms but I don't want to get my hopes up just to have them dashed by AF. GRRRR! This TTC stuff is for the birds sometimes. 

Hope everyone is having a great Monday!!!


----------



## Lastchances

I'm sorry Jean. She's a nasty thing, indeed.

Mymummy-so sorry. Is that was it was? Any chance it's the harmless kind this time? 

TTC74 - it seems congratulations are in order. Yay!


----------



## Lastchances

Thanks Megan. It could even be after he gets back. Maybe. I really don't know anymore. But I did blurt all of this out like a maniac this past weekend and seriously overshared, so he definitely knows what I've been thinking about this and other things now. (My period may act as truth serum at times) So I really can't be sure what he'll do from here. The odds aren't great in itself for me, so maybe we'll just give it a chance as I have been. We'll see...


----------



## ItsAWonder

MyMummy - I am so, so sorry for your loss. It does not matter how early a loss comes, it still hurts and is not something I would wish on my worst enemy. Are you going to begin some testing? After my losses, even when all tests came back negative, (other than a few random fibroids) I was happy to know whether or not there was a reason.

Jean40 & Cornfieldland- sorry for the BFN's. 

Megan - Fingers crossed you get your BFP!!

TTC74 - Congrats!!! That looks like a BFP to me!!!

Lastchances - sorry AF arrived. I hope timing next month works in your favor.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## TTC74

Beta = 9.9/Early pregnancy. I go in for my doubling rate Friday. :happydance:


----------



## Mdc

My mummy, so sorry for the awful news. :hugs: Take care of yourself mentally and physically. 

Jean, Cornfield, and LC, damn the witch. Sometimes (ok most times) I want to strangle her little neck. Too bad there is not an emoji for that. 

Megan, hang in there and hoping for you to have the next BFP!

TTC, great news! I was supposed to test on the same day as you so now I am antsy. LOL! Hoping for any exciting Friday beta for you.


----------



## fairyy

Congrats Fezzle and TTC74 :flower:

MyMummy: So sorry hun :hugs:
Hope you get your sticky BFP soon. 

Jean: Sorry for AF. Good luck for this cycle.


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO FRER. I feel like it should be a little darker since my hcg should be 20+ today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTC74

Clear blue from 12 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats to All the BFPs !!!! :happydance:

Big :hugs: to Mymummy I had 3 last year so I know how u feel if u event need to talk just send me a PM!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well...I got a BFP..but it's so light and my AF is one to two days late....I'm thinking another chemical.


----------



## MeganS0326

TTC74 - I think the test looks great!

Cornfieldland, :hugs: Are you sure you didn't O late this month? Maybe diluted wee when testing? There are so many things that can effect the darkness of the line on a test. The best way to tell until you get blood work is to make sure the lines are getting darker. I have everything crossed that you have a sticky bean in there!!!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'll see what happens...if I don't get AF I'll take a test Friday and ask for blood work. I think at the latest I would be 14 to 15 dpo. 3hr hold on a frer


----------



## Vonn

Cornfieldland--fx this bean is sticky!! Congrats on the faint positive!:kiss:


----------



## Fezzle

Fx you've just got a late implanter there, Cornfieldland!

TTC74- tests are looking good!


----------



## Wish2BMom

what the girls said, Cornfield!! I hope this one sticks!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

We'll guys another chemical for me....I've hit the magic number of three in a row so maybe now I can finally get some testing. So discouraging! My poor husband feels like it's his fault and he's letting me down...although I try to explain they r getting Fertilized....just not thriving for whatever reason. Most likely me...which sucks!


----------



## Mdc

Cornfield, so sorry and it is so unfair. Hopefully you will get answers soon :hugs:

TTC looking great!

Sorry for those with witches she is just cruel, and good luck for those still waiting to test.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry to hear it Cornfield. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

dammit, Corn, I'm so sorry...I'm glad you can get some testing done now and finally get some answers and solutions! :hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

Darn, Cornfieldland, I really had everything crossed it would end differently. Hopefully you will get some answers soon, preferably in the form of a super sticky BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Lastchances

Cornfield, I'm sorry. That totally sucks. :( I hope you can get some answers and this is just a temporary setback for you.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well this whole year so far has been a set back ; ) July is hard for me because it's he due date of my original MC..and my kids r gone...now this. But I'm ok...trying to find the silver lining. I think I'm going to china town tomorrow and give Ping Fat Lee a visit and get the fertility herbs. My co worker tried it after going through everything else and got pregnant with it...so I'll give it a go...can't hurt anyhow. And since the obgyns office doesn't return my calls I'll have to give Chinese medicine a try ; )


----------



## Cornfieldland

I think I forgot to say congrats to you ttc74 : ) always great to see us "over 35ers" get BFPs : )


----------



## elliecain

I'm in. 
AF due on 30th :af:


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome elliecane!! I hope AF stays far far away!! FX


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow - 4 BFP's Congratulations Ladies!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Cornfieldland


----------



## MeganS0326

Well, I'm out. Hopefully I have a shot next month. DH is going to be out of town for a few days around the time I should O. Grrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Megan : (


----------



## TLK

I'm out. 2nd round of clomid and no luck. One more cycle to go before I try something else. I'm 38 and ttc and not feeling hopeful.


----------



## TTC74

TLK - I can relate to feeling less than optimistic. After 3 rounds of clomid and a failed IUI in which they told me dh's sperm was problematic, I was totally there. Then, this month month, I conceived naturally. So, now I'm a total believer that it happens. Stick in there!


----------



## TLK

TTC74 said:


> TLK - I can relate to feeling less than optimistic. After 3 rounds of clomid and a failed IUI in which they told me dh's sperm was problematic, I was totally there. Then, this month month, I conceived naturally. So, now I'm a total believer that it happens. Stick in there!

TTC74 thanks for replying. DH's sperm is fine I am just thinking I may have low ovarian reserve. Who knows. I meet with the fertility doctor in mid August to discuss iui and/or ifv. I have one boy and don't really have the money for ivf (and I've had 2 mc) that I just don't know if I can take the risk. Ugh. We did everything I thought possible and it still didn't work. I can't stop crying and that's not fair to my toddler who just wants to play. My dh is away and so I don't have his support. Thank goodness for you girls. This is one tough journey for so many of us.


----------



## Mdc

Shoot Megan! Sorry about the witch. And sorry DH may be traveling next month, that is always the pits. Hopefully you will get a surprise BFP anyways!

Tlk, so sorry that the clomid did not work. I am sorry you are feeling so down, but still hoping you will get your bfp soon. 

As for me after 9 months (I know not long compared to some of you) I finally got my first BFP! Guess a back to back IUI is what we needed. We are still in shock, but excited. I wish you ladies a whole bunch of BFPs and will still stalk. 

:dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Mdc : ) 9 months is long enough! Hope u have the best next 9months as possible!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tlk I'm so sorry... My heart goes out to you! I am having a down day as well. 
Ttc74 did you take any supplements or herbs? What's ur secret recipe : ) share!


----------



## TTC74

TLK - Don't put all your stock any diagnosis you get of a low ovarian reserve. My AMH was a shockingly low .3!


----------



## TTC74

I wish I could give you all my secret recipe. The truth is that it was just dumb (but very welcome) luck!


----------



## Fezzle

Tlk- are they monitoring you on Clomid to check your lining and how your follicles are responding? What's your dose?

Mdc- congrats!


----------



## TLK

TTC74 said:


> TLK - I can relate to feeling less than optimistic. After 3 rounds of clomid and a failed IUI in which they told me dh's sperm was problematic, I was totally there. Then, this month month, I conceived naturally. So, now I'm a total believer that it happens. Stick in there!




Fezzle said:


> Tlk- are they monitoring you on Clomid to check your lining and how your follicles are responding? What's your dose?
> 
> Mdc- congrats!

I am on 50mg - they take my blood on CD 24 and my progesterone levels have been consistently high (83.5 last cycles) - but nothing else. I get smiley's on the OPK and temperature shifts and all that. But I am wondering if I have low ovarian reserve? I will talk to my Fertility Dr when I see him on Aug 8. 

Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## TLK

Mdc said:


> Shoot Megan! Sorry about the witch. And sorry DH may be traveling next month, that is always the pits. Hopefully you will get a surprise BFP anyways!
> 
> Tlk, so sorry that the clomid did not work. I am sorry you are feeling so down, but still hoping you will get your bfp soon.
> 
> As for me after 9 months (I know not long compared to some of you) I finally got my first BFP! Guess a back to back IUI is what we needed. We are still in shock, but excited. I wish you ladies a whole bunch of BFPs and will still stalk.
> 
> :dust:

 YAYAY!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Vonn

Megan, TLK, Cornfield--I am so sorry the witch got you ladies this cycle. She's the worst. Big hugs and GL next cycle! :hugs:

MDC--Wow, awesome! Congrats to you! :test::bfp::test::bfp: H & H 9 mo, may you stay on :cloud9:

My official test date is not until August because my RE's office doesn't do blood preg tests over the weekend. I'll likely be testing on my own before that if things seem hopeful, so if I get a bfp, I'll claim it for July. I am 7 DPO and only feeling little tiny niggles, which I probably wouldn't notice if I wasn't paying such damn close attention to my lady-parts! So, officially, I've got nothing going on...yet. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you, Vonn!


----------



## MeganS0326

TLK - :hugs: so sorry you are out. I hope next month is your month!! FX

Mdc - Congrats!!! So happy for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Vonn - I have everything crossed for you and can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all! Still surreal after 9 months, so hoping for a super sticky bean! 

Good luck Vonn! Have a good feeling August is your month!


----------



## ItsAWonder

TLK - I am so sorry things did not work out this month and that you are feeling down. Try not to worry about your son. Most likely he is happy to have all of your attention and will, at least initially, be very sad when another baby is brought home. First born kids know one thing - mommy was taken away. It is definitely harder on you than him. May next month be your month!

Megan - I am so sorry you are out as well and hope you also get your BFP next cycle.

Mdc - Congratulations!!!! May you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Vonn - Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Do we have an August thread yet?


----------



## Pothole

I have no tech savvy, so it can't be me; but I do hope one of you lovely ladies will start an August thread. I've been stalking you this month because we had to take a cycle off, but I am back this cycle and having my first iui tomorrow. I need waiting buddies!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pothole...Hi : ) I remember you! Hope this cycle is all urs!


----------



## travelgurl

If I can figure it out, I'll start the August thread. Will try it out and let you know.


----------



## travelgurl

Here's the link:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/2329963-august-testing-thread-best-luck-all-ttc-testing-august.html


----------



## elliecain

July witch came today. See you in the August thread...


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: elliecain, sorry the witch got you. See you on the August thread.


----------

